# Leo G Carroll from "Tarantula"



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Here's a figure kit that I picked up from XOFACTO. It was sculpted by Adam Dougherty. It was a really easy build and I had a great time painting it.









"I HATE SPIDERS!
Thanks for looking!
Phil K


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, nice paintjob.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I remember seeing the movie when I was a kid and within the last 3 or 4 years but for the life of me I can't remember the character, I guess I need to pull the movie out again. But anyway, that is a great job on a very nice kit. I can see his features in the deformed face and the sculpt is excellent along with your paint job. It is very realistic looking, great to put on the shelf.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

rhinooctopus said:


> Here's a figure kit...I had a great time painting it.


Maybe you did, rhino'...Leo, apparently, not so much. Fine work all around! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome! Just like as seen in the movie, except in color.


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

Very good paint work. I always thought that scene was kind of unfair. They took one of Hollywood's droopiest faced actors and made it droop a whole lot more. I hope he hit them up for some extra bucks for that film.

Wade


----------

